# Small bump on wing?



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

So Echo's nearly finished his first molt (thank god LOl) and he has this small bump on one of his wings, its been there a while and doesn't seem to bother him, so we just assumed it was something to do with the fact it was in the centre of a cluster of new pin feathers. But the pin feathers have grown out now and the bumps still there. It's only small maybe 2 mm by 3 mm, oval in shape and completely smooth, its quite hard and almost shiny like the skins been stretched. Echo doesn't seem to feel any pain from it but its hard to tell since he has to be held down just so we can look at it, he's completely tame but he absolutely hates having his wings touched. It doesn't appear harmful, so thought I'd check here, as if there's little chance of it harming him directly, I think I'll probably leave it until his primaries finish growing in so I can get our vet to clip his wings and check the lump at the same time. Though the vet isn't an avian vet, theres no chance of finding an avian vet out here.

I was reading about feather cysts, could this be it? though it also said the only treatment was surgical removal?

Oh one other unrelated question, all Echos new feathers have come in much darker then his old so-pale-they-were-nearly-white feathers, is this just because he's getting older and has a good diet?


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Uuuuh this might be more of a problem then I thought, the bump seems to go through the wing, I can feel it beneath it as well as above. Its still extremely small though, you wouldn't notice it unless you were actually touching him, it doesn't ruffle his feathers at all.

Its place slightly below the base of the wing, where the wing connects to the body, at the end closer to the tail if you get what I mean. It seems to be placed along the bone, at the joint between the humerus and the Radius and Ulna, his other wing has slight bumps where the bones connected, but on this wing they seem to protrude further out. Would this just be some weird unique thing he has then?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

My first thought was it's his elbow  I would keep an eye on it to make sure it does not grow or bother him. But if you are worried an avain vet would be the best to take Echo to for a check up or a vet if and avain vet is not avalible. This site may help http://pet.justanswer.com/vet unfortunalty you have to sign up and they charge you money for the answers they give you.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

The vet we have though not an avian vet is one of those wonderful people who if they don't know something will admit they don't know, won't charge consultation because they don't know then ring you the next day with an answer as they've contacted a specialist vet, its great LOL. 

I've been annoying Echo some more today looking at his wings, and it does seem to be his elbow, but its much larger then the elbow on his other wing, so maybe some sort of bone deformity he has? it doesn't effect his flying at all that I can see, and he's not picking at it or anything, its just strange.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't know what it could be, but best thing to do is get the Vet to check it out and see, then you'll know for sure if it's harmful or just something like (as you said) a deformity OR something of the sort.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

aww i hope you find ut what it is soon, if its not bothering him it might be fine but if in doubt pop ot he vet


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You really need to have a vet look at it, and if he doesn't know what it is then he needs to consult the specialist. I don't want to scare you, but it's possible that it's a tumor. It's always best to deal with medical problems as early as possible whether it's something serious or relatively minor.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

hmm yeah you should find an avian vet. my boyfriend had an issue with his female elly when she was in the nest laying eggs. what had happened was that her belly had swollen up. and the vet told him to just bring her in because it was an emergency, they told him it was a tumor. he was scared for days. when his mom took him to an bird vet. They found right away that her stomach was filled with yolk. and gave her medicine. Shes doing absolutely fine now.
Yeah. But if you take the bird to a regular vet they might mistake the problem for something way more serious. Like theres maybe one place that works on birds here in nova scotia. which is really bad because my boyfriend has bred and sold so many to people (including me). i think more birds vets are a must. lol


----------

